
Google search should check URL parameters more carefully. (View on a phone) - gerwitz
https://www.google.com/search?kgmid=/m/02xl18d&q=Who+is+President?
======
yesenadam
Works on my desktop too. Oh it's you Hans :-) So.. what's going on there?

